# Trick I see working for higher ratings



## SurgeX (Mar 16, 2015)

I have a dash mount for my iphone 6 plus (so yes very big screen).. 

When the ride is over while I'm still talking with them I end the trip and rate them 5 stars right in front of them. I think this (in my opinion) triggers a reciprocity effect for many. 

After over 150 trips I am at a 4.95


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SurgeX said:


> I have a dash mount for my iphone 6 plus (so yes very big screen)..
> 
> When the ride is over while I'm still talking with them I end the trip and rate them 5 stars right in front of them. I think this (in my opinion) triggers a reciprocity effect for many.
> 
> After over 150 trips I am at a 4.95


Yeah, that might work great til some drunk pax trips going out your door and smashes their face and sues you. Uber and Lyft direct to keep the fare active until the pax clear the vehicle, largely for insurance purposes. So if those stars are more important than having insurance coverage, knock yourself out. I could give a rats ass about stars in comparison.


----------



## SurgeX (Mar 16, 2015)

I never thought of it that way but I always wait until they are gone before I click the go online button. Good heads up though! 

The ratings I do think matter my buddy and I both work in the same area and I have been getting $40 an hour guarantees weekly


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

SurgeX said:


> I never thought of it that way but I always wait until they are gone before I click the go online button. Good heads up though!
> 
> The ratings I do think matter my buddy and I both work in the same area and I have been getting $40 an hour guarantees weekly


Your Uber insurance ends the moment you hit end trip. It's your ass on the line until they are out and clear of the vehicle. It only takes one drunk swinging a door open into oncoming traffic to ruin your life. Those stars aren't going to pay shit.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's your ass on the line until they are out and clear of the vehicle.


Insurance coverage is no joke. One **** up can be a life changing experience. Drivers need to understand the terms of our contracts to ensure that we are always compliant to and remain under the umbrella coverage. This means, if people are in your car, the trip needs to be active. And don't drive children - a clear violation of the agreement.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

headtheball said:


> Insurance coverage is no joke. One **** up can be a life changing experience. Drivers need to understand the terms of our contracts to ensure that we are always compliant to and remain under the umbrella coverage. This means, if people are in your car, the trip needs to be active. And don't drive children - a clear violation of the agreement.


I thought driving a children is legal as long as is in the car seat. Any clarification!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Children on their own. with parents fine if you have a seat. Do you? What do you do with it on airport runs?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

zMann said:


> I thought driving a children is legal as long as is in the car seat. Any clarification!


Children under 18 are a strict no no with Uber unless accompanied by a person over 18 who is not the driver.

Not sure on the car seat thingy as that is usually a state mandate. Cabs in some jurisdictions are also exempt from that rule.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

I refused an underage girl last night in Bev Hills. She was not happy and vowed to have me fired from Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

headtheball said:


> I refused an underage girl last night in Bev Hills. She was not happy and vowed to have me fired from Uber.


I've had some teenage boyz flip me off and hurl profanities at me whilst rolling up the window after saying sorry, no dice.

Also sure some other UberX dolt was right behind me to take their $2.40 net on the fare.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I've alway wished someone would invent a multiple chamber, self inflating, heavy duty canvas cut stitched and glued inflatable child seat.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I drove one time a couple with a baby in her car seat to the airport. I'll be more than happy to do it only if the parents provide the car seat just to be on the safe side.
Thank you for the clarifications.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

zMann said:


> I drove one time a couple with a baby in her car seat to the airport. I'll be more than happy to do it only if the parents provide the car seat just to be on the safe side.
> Thank you for the clarifications.


Having a baby in the ride in a car seat really hammers home the driver responsibility factor for me. I'm also a grandparent and have the same feeling when the grandkid is strapped up in the car. Extra extra safe. NO chances.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've alway wished someone would invent a multiple chamber, self inflating, heavy duty canvas cut stitched and glued inflatable child seat.


Preferably, one that would attached to the luggage rack on the roof.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Children under 18 are a strict no no with Uber unless accompanied by a person over 18 who is not the driver.
> 
> Not sure on the car seat thingy as that is usually a state mandate. Cabs in some jurisdictions are also exempt from that rule.


Yet media morons continue to tout the value of Uber shuttling kids


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Children under 18 are a strict no no with Uber unless accompanied by a person over 18 who is not the driver.
> 
> Not sure on the car seat thingy as that is usually a state mandate. Cabs in some jurisdictions are also exempt from that rule.


One of Uber's investors at SXSW:

http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/15/technology/uber-bill-gurley-sxsw/
_
He said parents are relying on Uber to shuttle their kids around -- and are encouraging their teenagers to use the app instead of driving when they don't know the route.

"The biggest problem you've got now is shifting from drinking and driving to texting and driving," said Gurley. "Let's just have less people drive."_


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> One of Uber's investors at SXSW:
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2015/03/15/technology/uber-bill-gurley-sxsw/
> _
> ...


Mr. Gurley doesn't appear to be familiar with Uber's policy on teenagers unless he's talking only 18-19 year olds.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Mr. Gurley doesn't appear to be familiar with Uber's policy on teenagers unless he's talking only 18-19 year olds.


Oh this is just more calculated doublespeak. UberClassic!

I've read many stories touting the use of Uber for busy parents, and see interviews of Uber personnel in the same column. They COULD correct this "misunderstanding" but they don't.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh this is just more calculated doublespeak. UberClassic!
> 
> I've read many stories touting the use of Uber for busy parents, and see interviews of Uber personnel in the same column. They COULD correct this "misunderstanding" but they don't.


That's because they probably know that Uber drivers don't bother to read the fine print and do it anyway.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

headtheball said:


> I refused an underage girl last night in Bev Hills. She was not happy and vowed to have me fired from Uber.


What did she ask you to do?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Preferably, one that would attached to the luggage rack on the roof.


Here in Sydney, those large rooftop Taxi Signs with advertising found support in the cab industry because they designed them and supplied them with a child seat stored inside them.

but strangely here Taxis have an exemption from child restraint laws and kids can be unrestrained in Cabs. Go figure!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

FUber at its best. This is a recent interaction with a CSR about a 1 year old child. 









My answer to the "uncomfortable" wording:


----------

